
4 ways to stop wasting your users time - vbaskerville
http://vincentjordan.com/2015/01/4-ways-to-stop-wasting-your-users-time/
======
Innessa
You can also use Yaware time tracking software, that will help to understand
what activities are most time consuming.
[http://yaware.com/](http://yaware.com/)

